
Ask HN: WIX.com equivalent for designing front-ends - nicksalt
Hey All, I like building applications in Sinatra and love how easy it is for me design functional front ends in WIX.<p>Does anyone know if something exist that would allow me design for web and browser and easily export to code that I can place in my sinatra app.
======
gcatalfamo
[https://webflow.com/](https://webflow.com/)

~~~
nicksalt
Looks awesome. Have you used it? How was the learning curve?

~~~
gcatalfamo
You could say it's somewhere between Wix and Photoshop for user experience.
Still point and click interface but much more granular in its features. Try a
sample project and get a taste.

Then you can export what you need.

------
hardmile
Alva is an opensource project worth watching. It's working towards being
platform-agnostic.

[https://meetalva.io/](https://meetalva.io/)

------
iamcreasy
I am not a web developer but isn't Google Web Designer a free alternate?

[https://www.google.com/webdesigner/](https://www.google.com/webdesigner/)

~~~
nicksalt
It seems as though this is only for creating ads.

